# cd cab - sliding front bit.



## jlawrence (24 Nov 2009)

swmbo has told me I need to get a move on with making the dvd cabinet.
What I'm not sure of is how to make the front bit slide - anyone any ideas ?


----------



## L Harding (24 Nov 2009)

How about a pair of 2way drawer runners top and bottom (pretty sure you can get them from hafele) mount them sideways in the middle, they'll slide left and right.

P.S. Is there a back story to why you are making a copy of a crazily low priced next CD cabinet?


----------



## miles_hot (24 Nov 2009)

have a look in Halfe for their sliding door mechanisms - there's lots which should be able to do what you want.


----------



## jlawrence (24 Nov 2009)

OK, will take a look there.

As for why this style ?
swmbo wants this 'style' of dvd cabinet, but to look right it needs to be the same height (and swmbo says width as well) as the hifi rack that sits at the other side of the fire place. So basically the fireplace will be framed by the hifi rack on one side and the dvd cab on the other.
It'll be made out of oak (blackend). Other than the front sliding bit, it should be quite straight forward construction - still enough joints in it for me to royally cock it up though


----------

